# noisy 6 speed manual



## mullymull40 (Aug 23, 2014)

My 6 speed makes a loud whining noise at idle and while driving. The noise goes away at idle if i put the clutch in. I have had a alot of sticks and never had all this noise. I dont have any of the shifting problems I keep reading about. I have the 1.8 2011 with 26K miles. Thanks.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You still may want to swap out the trans fluid as the oem fluids doesn't last long. Wouldn't be a bad idea seeing we don't have dip sticks to tell you how much is actually left in there between the factory and owner #1. Does this noise happen at all forward gears and reverse?


----------



## mullymull40 (Aug 23, 2014)

I know it does at least for the first 4 gears, I will have to double check the rest.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like a bad throwout bearing. Changing fluid won't help this one, since it's snapped into the pressure plate on the "dry" part of the transmission. The transmission will have to come out of the car, and it's time for a new pressure plate. Read your warranty carefully to see if the throwout bearing is covered under powertrain, or if it's considered a wear item like the clutch disc. Either way, be prepared to put up a fight unless you're on good terms with your dealer.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mullymull40 said:


> My 6 speed makes a loud whining noise at idle and while driving. The noise goes away at idle if i put the clutch in. I have had a alot of sticks and never had all this noise. I dont have any of the shifting problems I keep reading about. I have the 1.8 2011 with 26K miles. Thanks.


Hey there,

Have you considered bringing this up to the dealership? I would be happy to assist you further with this if needed. Feel free to send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and your preferred dealership. Looking forward to hearing from you soon!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

+1 on a bad throwout bearing. That would be my guess as well.


----------

